# CPT for cementoplasty?



## RSTorrez (Apr 24, 2014)

Cementoplasty for percutaneous fixation of pathological pelvic fracture - looking for specific CPT.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 25, 2014)

RSTorrez said:


> Cementoplasty for percutaneous fixation of pathological pelvic fracture - looking for specific CPT.



Can you post a report? Need to know where the cement was placed.
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## RSTorrez (Apr 25, 2014)

Don't have a report yet - will wait for it thanks.


----------

